# Straps with snaps on the top of the seat back



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

Does anyone know what the small straps are for? I first thought it was to guide the shoulder belt, but it doesn't look its made for that.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

It is, or at least that is what I use them for. Makes reaching for your seatbelt easier and reduces turbulence of the belt when the top is down, when cruising at over 80 miles per hour.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

I tried to strap in the shoulder belt and it didn't fit correctly. Maybe I'm too tall for that to work.


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Straps with snaps on the top of the seat back (ATLeos)*

I figured it was for the shoulder belt... 
Put the belt in there so it's not so hard to reach... and then you can unsnap it when people get in the back, so the belt isn't in the way.
At least that is what I use it for...


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm 6'4" and it works for me. The belt goes up to my shoulder, then down to the buckle.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

I used it for the same purpose as well. And yes, it makes it more convenient and easier to reach for the belt.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Straps with snaps on the top of the seat back (ATLeos)*

If the shoulder belt is not though these, it tends to pass over my upper arm which I do not think is very safe. Through the strap it passes over my collarbone. 
I was thinking about this when I was a passanger and though about the hard thing with a softened 90 degree corner running beside the sunroof that my head might bounce off in an accident. Better keep the top down.


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Straps with snaps on the top of the seat back (ATLeos)*

The strap on the front seat is for the seat belt so it is not vibrating because of the air flow when you have the top down.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Straps with snaps on the top of the seat back (ATLeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATLeos* »_Does anyone know what the small straps are for? I first thought it was to guide the shoulder belt...

Hi Wes:
I think you are correct with you first thought - it is there to position the seat belt, to make sure that it crosses over your shoulder in the correct place. Imagine for a moment a very tall driver who drives with the seat in the highest position (unlikely, but still...) - if that little guide strap was not there, the shoulder belt would probably cross their body at about elbow level, not across the clavicle as it needs to do to provide best restraint.
Michael


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

This strap is very frail. I used mine maybe 3 months and already it is showing wear and tear. I don't use it anymore because of this. Whatever the material is that make up this strap is not very sturdy.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

My straps are like new. I tried using them, but the snaps do not hold. I think of them like epaulettes - strictly ornamental.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

Too funny, mine started to show serious wear after a short time so I stopped using them. And the passenger side never held anyway. I found my self spending more time re-strapping that one that I just gave up.


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

Ignore them if you want. The fact remains that these straps keep the should harness from flapping very loudly when cruising over 60 MPH. 

Yes, mine also has a problem staying "snapped" for extended periods of time. So I ignore them UNLESS I'm going to be doing some high speed cruising with the top down. The noise from the flapping should harness strap drives me bat sh** so I make sure they're snapped with the shoulder strap inside the loop when the top is down and I'm on the highway.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

pjouvence said:


> The strap on the front seat is for the seat belt so it is not vibrating because of the air flow when you have the top down.


this


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

A) I'm 6'5" and the strap works just fine with my seatbelt.

B) My car is a 2008 , and have used my straps (both of them) everyday and they have zero wear.


----------

